

Breaking away from "The Man" - GridSpy goes Full-time. - gridspy
http://blog.gridspy.co.nz/2010/06/breaking-away-from-the-man.html

======
thaumaturgy
Congratulations! Taking the plunge is indeed a hell of a thrill, and spooky
too.

I'm a big fan of your product and the way you've been handling it so far.

Also: I originally bootstrapped by doing consulting work; it's been 2.5 years
now, and my consulting business is doing rather nice, but I'm still not doing
the development work I wanted to do. So don't get stuck!

~~~
gridspy
Thanks for the encouragement, it means a lot to me :)

I know what you mean about getting stuck.

I've seen others fall into the trap of independent contracting, favoring it
over the project they planned to work on. I'm blessed (cursed?) to have a
contract project that I really like as an alternative to GridSpy. It makes it
that much harder to put the time into GridSpy that I need to.

